# Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Smooth & Textured Reflector Beamshots



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*
 PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*
 
* The new batch of the Huntlight Cree Lights ARE FINE
and so are the older batch lights with the smooth reflectors.
There are no gap problems or O-ring not covered problems
with the new batch lights or the older batch lights with 
**with the smooth reflectors.*
*
The new batch lights are good and BOTH reflectors WORK FINE!
I have tested the new light well.

It is ONLY the textured reflectors for the OLDER model lights
that have the gap problems.

I have both the older and newer batch light.*
 
*


Older model light with smooth reflector (Black HA2).

* 



* Newer model light with textured reflector (Natural HA3)
*
*

*
*
Newer model light with smooth reflector (Natural HA3)




*
* 
Review and Beamshots:*

I just got the Huntlight textured reflector today.
I thought I would put up some beamshots with the
stock smooth reflector and the new textured reflector.
I have a Cyberber-shot U 2.0 Mega Pixel Camera so 
these are not the best quality pictures. 
Also this is my first review.

I really like how the new textured reflector smoothed out the beam!

The first two indoor beamshots were taken at approximately 
1 meter (39.37 inches) on the highest output setting, level 5.

Note that with the textured reflector there is a gap between the
pill and the reflector. The flashlight still goes together fine.
Also the O-ring Seal will not be completely covered.
I have two driver circuits/LED and two textured reflectors
[font=&quot]and they both have this gap with or without the O-ring in it.
[/font][font=&quot][font=&quot]
[/font][/font]
JonSidneyB (Jon) posted a thread on this first.
I was not sure if I could just add my post to his post
so I started this one.

Here is his post.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/152933&page=1


F[font=&quot][font=&quot]eel free to add your beamshots to my post![/font][/font]

[font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]- Tom

[/font]





Stock Smooth Reflector






New Textured Reflector





Stock Smooth Reflector





New Textured Reflector





Gap View #1





Gap View #2





O-Ring Seal Problem






Textured Reflector View #1






Textured Reflector View #2






Here is a picture of both reflector units.
You can see the depth of the LED difference between the two.
The Textured Reflector LED is lower, The Smooth Reflector is higher.











Thread Problem:
The Textured Reflector threads are not deep enough
compared to the Smooth Reflector. 
I highlighted the threads with a black magic marker so 
they could be seen.






* UPDATE: 2-24-07

Chevrofreak found this.*
*Making the threads deeper will not solve the probelm as
thought in the picture above.* 



chevrofreak said:


> I really don't think it is actually the threads causing this. I used my dremel and completely removed the threads from the inside of one of the reflectors, and the unthreaded material below them. The reflector doesn't sit any lower on the module with all of that machined out of there than it does with just the tape removed.


 
Chevrofreak, Once you said you dremeled off the threads and the reflector 
doesn't sit any lower on the module, I took some measurements with my caliper.
There is a difference between the top to the bottom lenght of the two
reflectors in the threading area (Red arrows). I overlooked this. 
Threading deeper will not fix the problem. 

Good job trouble shooting, removing material, and trying it out, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kabible (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Hey thanks TJZ! I'm waiting for my OP reflector. Now I know what I can expect. Really helpful pictures.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Aw shucks, I was hoping to post it first  

Thanks!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Thanks for posting the beam shots.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



TJZ said:


> Note that with the Textured Reflector there is a gap between the Pill and the Reflector. The flashlight still goes together fine. Also the O-ring Seal will not be completely recessed.


The modder in me has to ask - why not sand off 1mm or so off the "business end" of the reflector to make the bezel ring sit all the way in place?

I've done that with McR18 reflectors, and the results are good. If anything, the beam is slightly more floodier, but only if you take off too much material.


----------



## Chao (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Thanks Tom!


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



greenLED said:


> The modder in me has to ask - why not sand off 1mm or so off the "business end" of the reflector to make the bezel ring sit all the way in place?
> 
> I've done that with McR18 reflectors, and the results are good. If anything, the beam is slightly more floodier, but only if you take off too much material.


 
Hi greenLED, Good idea.
I was thinking to sand down the reflector also about 1mm.
It looks just a hair under 1mm with my ruler.
This should make a perfect fit.
I have two of these reflectors so I can experiment on one.
The thread length is different between the textured and smooth
reflectors.
I will see if my camera can handle some pictures of them.
I am also taking some outdoor pictures with both reflectors
and if they come out OK, I'll post them tonight.

BTW, How would you suggest I take down 1mm on the reflector?
I would guess to sand it on a level surface with sandpaper.
What grain do you recommend?


Tom


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Thats strange. I just got a couple of the new lights out and with the textured reflector the oring is completely covered.

I wonder if they made a change in the light to accomodate this.

I wish I had one of the older XR-E Huntlights to compare. I am looking at the smooth and textured reflectors from a brand the new batch and they look identical except for the textureing.

I am going to go check another one.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

I have checked 3 new ones now and in each case the oring is covered with the textured one in place. I will check each light before I ship them out the make sure that the oring is covered by both the smooth and textured reflector.

They must have made a change in the head is the only think I can think of.

I am anxious to see what others find. I wonder if they have redesigned the head more than a couple of times. If they have I am not aware of it.

I hope someone that has and older and new light can chime in.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



JonSidneyB said:


> Thats strange. I just got a couple of the new lights out the the textured reflector the oring is completely covered.
> 
> I wonder if they made a change in the light to accomodate this.
> 
> ...



Hi Jon,
If you look at the smooth and textured reflector side by side
without the O-rings in them do you see a thread distance
difference between the two like I do between them?
The smooth reflector has much more threads.


Tom


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

The new reflectors don't have the threads cut as far as the old one, which will keep it from screwing as far down. The new reflectors don't need the O-ring under them to keep you from overtightening them.

If you want to make the bezel screw on further, screw out the ring that holds the glass window in.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Tom

I am going to send out a new light for you to examine.

Maybe you can compare with an older one for changes. The lights that I have here are covering the o-ring.

Maybe you can list the difference. I don't have any old ones to compare.


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Jon, do the new lights still have that aluminum ring holding the glass in?


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



JonSidneyB said:


> Tom
> 
> I am going to send out a new light for you to examine.
> 
> ...



Jon,

Sounds good!
I would be glad to compare them for you!
I'll add it to my post with pictures.

Thanks


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



chevrofreak said:


> The new reflectors don't have the threads cut as far as the old one, which will keep it from screwing as far down. The new reflectors don't need the O-ring under them to keep you from overtightening them.
> 
> If you want to make the bezel screw on further, screw out the ring that holds the glass window in.



Edited, misunderstood at first, but got it now!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Just checked.

The ring is still there.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

I suspect that they made a change in both the smooth are textured reflectors and a change in the light as well.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

Smooth






Smooth Underexposed





Textured





Textured Underexposed





Thanks Jon! Much better! 

But the Seoul is still the smoothest  

FT-01PJ with Seoul vs. the stock Cree


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

TJZ said it was cool if I post my beamshots here too, so I'll copy what I said in JSB's thread.



> Jon, they arrived today and I tried some beamshots. I think yours turned out pretty well because they look very similar to mine.
> 
> These were taken at about 1 meter
> 
> ...


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

EngrPaul, thanks for adding more pictures.
You can do more with your camera like Underexpose.

Did you do the Seoul Mod?
Looks real good.
I would be interested in one.


Tom


----------



## greenLED (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



TJZ said:


> BTW, How would you suggest I take down 1mm on the reflector?
> I would guess to sand it on a level surface with sandpaper.
> What grain do you recommend?


I forget what grade sandpaper I have. Mosport has a great tutorial in this thread. I'd also suggest going slow and check for fit often.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



chevrofreak said:


> TJZ said it was cool if I post my beamshots here too, so I'll copy what I said in JSB's thread.



Thanks chevrofreak for adding your beamshots and for
all your help in the past. :thumbsup:

We have a nice collection of beamshots to compare.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



greenLED said:


> I forget what grade sandpaper I have. Mosport has a great tutorial in this thread. I'd also suggest going slow and check for fit often.



Thanks greenLED, I'll check out the thread. I think I will try it.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



TJZ said:


> Did you do the Seoul Mod?
> Looks real good.
> I would be interested in one.
> 
> ...


 
Yes.
Follow my signature, you can buy the very one in the picture.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*

The comparison light has been sent.

I am getting full O-ring coverage with the lights that I have here so all the new lights that have gone out will be fine. I am concerned about those that have older lights and the new reflectors.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Reflectors, Stock & Textured*



JonSidneyB said:


> The comparison light has been sent.
> 
> I am getting full O-ring coverage with the lights that I have here so all the new lights that have gone out will be fine. I am concerned about those that have older lights and the new reflectors.



Thanks Jon, I will compare as soon as I get it.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 20, 2007)

My O-Ring is halfway exposed no matter how hard I tighten it. 

I thought I didn't tighten things properly, but I went back and found that I had.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 20, 2007)

Freakin server


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

greenLED said:


> he modder in me has to ask - why not sand off 1mm or so off the "business end" of the reflector to make the bezel ring sit all the way in place?
> 
> I've done that with McR18 reflectors, and the results are good. If anything, the beam is slightly more floodier, but only if you take off too much material..


 
greenLED, Do you have one of these textured reflectors to look at?
The threads start at the top of the reflector (small end facing up) 
and only go down about 3mm at best. If I sand off 1mm, the LED will 
not drop because the threads don't go down enough.
It is the threads that are stopping the LED from being flush with
the reflector, not the reflector stopping it from being flush.
I think the trick would be to thread the reflector some more
to let the LED drop down and eliminate the gap.

See my pictures of the reflector's threads just added.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=153985&page=1&pp=10

Any input? 

Thanks


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

This is one of the new lights.

I tightend down the textured head really tight and this is what I got.

It looks like a lux3 beam but much brighter

The cameras flash did go off by the way.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 20, 2007)

Should we be trying a thinner o-ring in the reflector assembly?


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 20, 2007)

I take that back. A thinner O-Ring won't help. Take the o-ring out and it won't turn any farther.

The problem is the reflector threads are only cut about half the depth down where the pill screws into the reflector. I don't recommend over-tightening the pill. It will kill the pill's threads!

Sorry it's a little blurry, but you can see the textured reflector on the right is only threaded part way.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

Interesing. 

I have comparison lights going out to 2 people to report on the changes in the light. They must have changed the modules and not needed as deap of a thread on them.

Alice will be back on the 25th from holiday. I will bug her when she is back.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the good support Jon. 

I have put my smooth reflector back in for now.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 20, 2007)

EDIT 2-22-07 : I found the size, where to buy, and ordered it today!
This is one way to fix the problem.


Does anyone know if there is a tap you can buy to thread the
reflector deeper?
How would you measure for the size tap to buy?
Where would you buy it?
I have at least 40 taps, SAE and Metric but none 
are big enough...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 20, 2007)

I will ask Alice to try and get some threaded correctly and replace these for the older lights. The new lights seem fine with them.


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 21, 2007)

I tried doing a little surgery on one of my reflectors last night to see if I could get a better focus out of it. I was a bit puzzled why my grinding wheel wasnt actually doing any grinding, then I noticed that there is actually a clear piece of plastic tape on the bottom of the reflector! I removed it and tightened the reflector down even more and it made quite a bit of difference. The problem is the wire leads coming up from the circuit board are soldered on top of the LED PCB and the reflector is hitting the solder blobs preventing it from being screwed any tighter. I bet the newest ones have a revised LED PCB without the protruding wires.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 21, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> I tried doing a little surgery on one of my reflectors last night to see if I could get a better focus out of it. I was a bit puzzled why my grinding wheel wasnt actually doing any grinding, then I noticed that there is actually a clear piece of plastic tape on the bottom of the reflector! I removed it and tightened the reflector down even more and it made quite a bit of difference. The problem is the wire leads coming up from the circuit board are soldered on top of the LED PCB and the reflector is hitting the solder blobs preventing it from being screwed any tighter. I bet the newest ones have a revised LED PCB without the protruding wires.


 
Wow, that is a BIG difference. I just compared these beamshots 
with your prior ones.
The wires are up high on the PCB board (solder blobs).
One is higher than the other on both my PCB boards lights...


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah it is indeed quite a difference from such a small amount of repositioning. I'm happy with it where it's at, but if they changed the design to allow the reflector to seat even further then that will just be kickass.

This pretty much eliminates one of my main complaints about the light. The lack of regulation on an 18650 and use use of PWM aren't such a big deal anymore, especially since the PWM is actually quite a lot faster on low than most other lights I've seen are.

Maybe Huntlight could investigate a buck/boost circuit as an upgrade? I wouldn't mind the lower efficiency if it means I get regulated output no matter what cells I use (HINT HINT Alice )


----------



## TJZ (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like to know if the new versions shipped out LED
sit further up or down in the reflector than the smooth reflector.

I like the PWM on this light. I can't see it unless
you do the wave back and forth on low trick posted on this site.
There are some lights with bad PWM on them, yuck...

A regulation on a 18650 circuit upgrade would be the 
icing on the cake.

I just ordered a metric tap from Production Tool Supply to thread
the pill reflector deeper. They are close to where I live. 
They measured it up for me. It is a bottoming tap.
I will add to this post if all goes OK with beamshots.
The tap is about $23 dollars, a bit expensive!


Is this the clear piece of plastic tape you removed on your reflector?


----------



## Dan C (Feb 21, 2007)

I just finished messing with mine. I have one from the first shipment, and the new textured reflector, as you have noted, does not thread all the way down. I chucked the pill up in my lathe and took off one or two threads, as well as shortening the front of the reflector about .030" to further cover the o-ring when everything is assembled. Moving the LED further into the reflector results in a larger hotspot with a nice smooth transition. Love it, thanks Jon.

Dan C


----------



## TJZ (Feb 21, 2007)

Dan C, great job with your mod!
I wish I had a lathe also to mod mine.
I am going to thread my reflector deeper to where it should be.
Ordered a bottom metric tap today.


Tom


----------



## TJZ (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Jon,

I just got the Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree Flashlight
you sent me to compare/review with the older batch flashlights.

There has been changes made to the new light for sure!
I am taking pictures and making a full report to post today.
Check back later. It is 10:34 AM my time.

Thanks for sending the light out to help us all out!

Tom


----------



## Dan C (Feb 22, 2007)

Jon, are you aware your website is down? I keep getting this message:

"Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/1.3.37 Server at www.jsburlysflashlights.com Port 80"

Tried to PM you but your box is full........

Dan C


----------



## TJZ (Feb 22, 2007)

Dan C, I get the same message also. 
This happened yesterday around mid day.
I haven't heard from Jon in two days either by CPF or email.
He must be working on his web site problem.
Hope is goes OK for him!
If we don't hear something from him by tommorow, I will call him.

Here is Jon's email address. [email protected]


----------



## Dan C (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Tom...

Dan C


----------



## TJZ (Feb 22, 2007)

*
PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*
 
* The new batch of the Huntlight Cree Lights ARE FINE
and so are the older batch lights with the smooth reflectors.
There are no gap problems or O-ring not covered problems
with the new batch lights or the older batch lights with 
**with the smooth reflectors.*
*
It is ONLY the OP reflectors for the OLDER model lights
that have the gap problems.

** The new batch lights are good and BOTH reflectors WORK FINE!
I have tested the new light well.*
* 
I have both the older and newer batch light.*
 
*


Older model light with smooth reflector (Black HA2).

* 



* Newer model light with textured reflector (Natural HA3)
*
*

*
*
Newer model light with smooth reflector (Natural HA3)




**

Review:*

I am done with my review/comparison of the 
Huntlight FT01 XR-E Cree P4 flashlights 
older and newer models.

The Driver Circuit/LED and the part of the
flashlight that the bezel screws into have
been changed from the older model ones.
The newer Driver Circuit/LED is bigger and
has less threads. And the part the bezel
goes into is deeper and larger also.

The only thing Huntlight can do is to thread our
textured reflectors deeper so the O-ring is covered and
the gap is gone in the Driver Circuit/LED/reflector.
I can't see any other solution to this problem.

I just ordered a metric tap to thread my
pill deeper to fix the problem. It was $23 for the tap.
I may offer to do some of yours if you pay shipping
both ways. I will see how my two come out and
how the beamshots are.

Jon, if you need anymore info or pictures let me know.
Thanks for sending me the light to compare.
This was fun to do and will help out a lot.


- Tom


Updates: (more on the way)

2-22-07

I just took measurements with my Digital Caliper.
The Older Model Driver Circuit/LED is 22.4mm or 0.88 in outer diameter.
The Newer Model Driver Circuit/LED is 24.0mm or 0.94 in outer diameter.

2-23-07

The tap we tried today was the wrong style but the correct size and threads.
It was a tapered tap.
I need a hollowing tap and there is not one made for the
size of the reflector.
So I have to have the tapered tap machined to a hollowing tap.
This is going to cost $50.00 on top of the $23.55 tap cost, 
$79.44 total with tax!


Older Model Driver Circuit/LED on Left.
Newer Model Driver Circuit/LED on Right.






Older Model Driver Circuit/LED on Left.
Newer Model Driver Circuit/LED on Right.






Older Model Driver Circuit/LED on Left.
Newer Model Driver Circuit/LED on Right.
You can see the newer model Driver Circuit/LED has less threads
than the old Driver Circuit/LED.






Older Model Driver Circuit/LED on Left.
Newer Model Driver Circuit/LED on Right.
You can see the newer model Driver Circuit/LED has less threads
than the old Driver Circuit/LED.






Older Model Driver Circuit/LED on Left.
Newer Model Driver Circuit/LED on Right.






Older Model Driver Circuit/LED on Left.
Newer Model Driver Circuit/LED on Right.
Noitce the gap is gone on the newer model.






Older Model on Left.
Newer Model on Right.
The newer model has been made larger inside to fit the lager Driver Circuit/LED. Yellow arrows. 
Also it sits lower inside. Red arrows.






I put the bezel from the newer light on my older light with the textured reflector.
It still didn't cover the O-ring.






This is the newer light model.






The old model with the O-ring cover probelm with the textured reflector only.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

I have been making a ton of calls to get the site back up. The host emailed me about an hour ago telling me they have it fixed but I still cannot connect to it.

I am going to bug them again. It takes about hour to reach someone there due to their call volume.

Sorry about the down site and that it has taken me away from other things.

Hopefully the site will be back soon.


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 22, 2007)

TJZ said:


> Is this the clear piece of plastic tape you removed on your reflector?



Yes it is.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 22, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> Yes it is.



:thanks:


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 22, 2007)

Got my textured reflector today. Tightened it down and the o-ring was still half exposed. (I must have one of the older 1st generation lights) I took some sandpaper to it on a flat surface and sanded down the top part of the reflector until the o-ring was no longer visible and now its fine. 
It really does smooth out the beam and virtually makes the "dark ring" dissappear! Nice! Thanks Jon


----------



## javafool (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry to join in late, but I had to make a few comments. I installed the OP reflector with no problems. The beam in mine was so floody that I removed the OP and reinstalled to smooth reflector. I *really* like the beam pattern and throw of the FT01 with the smooth reflector. The OP reflector is a great option.

With regard to the o-ring showing I had that problem. Fixed it by loosening the next joint down, where you would remove the entire head to install a battery, and then tightening the top joint to cover the o-ring. Then I tightened the head on the light and no o-rings are showing in any of the joints in my flashlight.

I like the new body with the slightly larger ID than my older FT01's. I have no problem at all with 18650 batteries sliding in. People using primarys may have a little rattle now. Any chance I could buy a couple of the new, larger ID bodies for my old lights?


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2007)

javafool,

thank you for the instructions regarding how to tighten the head to cover the 0-ring! very smart, VERY helpful. :goodjob:

I still have the o-ring coverage issue, but it's much better than before.


----------



## javafool (Feb 22, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> javafool,
> 
> thank you for the instructions regarding how to tighten the head to cover the 0-ring! very smart, VERY helpful. :goodjob:



You are quite welcome. I am glad that it helped on your FT01 too. I wasn't real sure how often that fix would work!

I looked at the excellent pictures of the threads very closely and I thought I counted two threads on each module. The threads on the newer module look like they have a finer pitch. I can't really tell, but that is just an observation.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2007)

I found that installing and removing the reflector so many times caused the texturing on the top of the reflector to roll off into goobers inside the lens. I cleaned them out and dusted off the paint from the top of the reflector by rubbing it across a flat file.

I also removed the tape from the reflector. (Another tip I appreciate  ) I like how nice an thick it is, but it's big enough in outer diameter to add thickness to the o-ring. 

I was thinking also that the threads may not match pitch from the picture shown above. I have everything back together with the textured reflector, and it's working better. With your tip, I've been able to cover the o-ring enough that I don't worry about it sealing, but the o-ring is still very visible.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 22, 2007)

My store is back up.


----------



## daveman (Feb 22, 2007)

javafool said:


> Sorry to join in late, but I had to make a few comments. I installed the OP reflector with no problems. The beam in mine was so floody that I removed the OP and reinstalled to smooth reflector. I *really* like the beam pattern and throw of the FT01 with the smooth reflector. The OP reflector is a great option.


Exactly how floody does the beam get with textured reflector? Did the overall width of the beam increase?


----------



## TJZ (Feb 22, 2007)

Kabible said:


> Hey thanks TJZ! I'm waiting for my OP reflector. Now I know what I can expect. Really helpful pictures.





EngrPaul said:


> Aw shucks, I was hoping to post it first
> 
> Thanks!





JonSidneyB said:


> Thanks for posting the beam shots.





Chao said:


> Thanks Tom!



Your welcome guys. Glad to help out.:thumbsup:


Tom


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 22, 2007)

This has turned into a big mess. Ouch.

Thanks for all the work you guys have done on this.

I was trying to make it so that people wanting the textured reflectors could get them without buying a new light. I wanted to do this as cheaply as posssible so tried to do it as a break even thing. Boy I messed this one up.

Well I will get to talk to Alice soon.


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi John - Why do you say you messed up? You didn't know these reflectors/new lights were different.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 23, 2007)

Not your fault at all, Jon. I think we all know you were just trying to help us out. Thank you for your willingness to talk to Alice to see if a solution can be arrived at. 

Andrew


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 23, 2007)

Who knew they would change the design? They should have let you know.


----------



## javafool (Feb 23, 2007)

daveman said:


> Exactly how floody does the beam get with textured reflector? Did the overall width of the beam increase?



Maybe just a little more than the beamshot TJZ posted in #1 of this thread. I think that the shed in the beamshot is pretty close and I use my flashlight mostly in my back yard lighting things 75' to 150' away. The OP is wider than what I need for my everyday purposes, but others needs vary considerably. That is why the OP option is so nice.

Terry


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Jon, I'll put it in my Huntlight this evening and let you know if it fits properly.

LOL, nice, the relflector shipped in an Ultrium tape case! I have 2 identical cases sitting on my desk  I'd have never thought to use them for shipping, great idea.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 23, 2007)

JonSidneyB said:


> Thanks for all the investigative work.
> 
> At least all is correct on the new lights.



Your welcome. Glad to help out.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 27, 2007)

I talked to Alice,

She is going to be sending me some bezel rings that she says will cover the o-rings. I will tald further with her about this.

The rings will come in with the order for SSC based AA and AAA lights that will ship to me next week.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have been in contact with Jon and Alice at Hunlight tonight
about the Huntlight FT-01 Cree light OP problem.

I am going to be working with there engineer
on the OP issue with the older batch lights.
Alice is sending Jon new bezel rings for now to
fix the O-ring cover problem.
Huntlight will be working on the gap problem with 
the driver circuit/reflector with my review/photos and any 
help I can give them or if they have me try some 
trouble shooting here. 

I will keep you posted.

Tom


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 28, 2007)

Tom and Jon, many thanks for your efforts with this issue!


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW!

Sounds like Jon-Tom-Alice team is all over this one!

Thanks for your support.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, indeed. Thank you, Jon and Tom, for all that you are doing on this. It really is such a nice light---just can't help wanting to make it a bit better.  

Thanks again.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 28, 2007)

You welcome everyone, glad to help out!

Hunlights engineer just contacted me. Now that's fast service, wow!
Here is his email to me.
It sounds like there new bezel being sent to use is there solution 
to the problems.

Post your thoughts/input to this and I'll relay it back to him.

Tom

------------------------------------------------------------------

Huntlights reply:

"I must to see I know the problems of the two batch LED mould, the reflectors dimensions were entirely same in the two batch except the screw lenghth, only the LED aluminum base changed for the new batch, this caused by the PCB wrong made it's 1.1mm, should be 0.5mm. so the new batch aluminum base changed deeper than older batch. 

The PCB thickness also caused the Bezel gap, the o-ring not completely in it. 

when compare the two version, the highest beamshot size have a bit defference, but still works well of the two version, so now only sand the ring that press the glass to make it shorten 0.8~1.0mm can be done, the gap on the bezel will be solved".


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 28, 2007)

I read it three times, and now I have a headache.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Tom,

I have Alice in Messenger right now as well. We are talking in sound bites as she is multitasking.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 28, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> I read it three times, and now I have a headache.


 
I just emailed him back again.

I think what he is saying is that the new bezel they sent out is
there answer to the problems.
I did tell him that we want the reflector gap issue corrected
also and that it would put the LED higher in the reflector and give a 
nicer beam. 
Let's see what they say...

EDIT:
After I read it again(many times) I see he does not know there company
sent out new bezels to use. So that is why he wants to sand it down.


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 28, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> I read it three times, and now I have a headache.


 I read it as they'll sand down the current textured reflector where it meets the glass, and that our problem will be solved?


----------



## TJZ (Mar 1, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> I read it as they'll sand down the current textured reflector where it meets the glass, and that our problem will be solved?


 
I believe he does not know that they have sent us new bezels
too correct the issue, and that is where he said sand down the 
current textured reflector where it meets the glass, and that our 
problem will be solved.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 1, 2007)

TJZ said:


> I did tell him that we want the reflector gap issue corrected
> also and that it would put the LED higher in the reflector and give a
> nicer beam.



Yes, exactly!


----------



## TJZ (Mar 1, 2007)

I am still working with the engineer on our issue.
I will contact him again tomorrow night.
Check back for an update.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 1, 2007)

Wait. I think I am missing something. Wouldn't sanding the bottom of the actualy do nothing for it setting deeper and actually make the gap larger. Correct my thinking of I am wrong.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 1, 2007)

JonSidneyB said:


> Wait. I think I am missing something. Wouldn't sanding the bottom of the actualy do nothing for it setting deeper and actually make the gap larger. Correct my thinking of I am wrong.



You are correct. Sanding the top part of the reflector allows the bezel to fully seat past the o-ring. Sanding the bottom would do nothing if not make it worse.


----------



## TJZ (Mar 1, 2007)

JonSidneyB said:


> Wait. I think I am missing something. Wouldn't sanding the bottom of the actualy do nothing for it setting deeper and actually make the gap larger. Correct my thinking of I am wrong.






light_emitting_dude said:


> You are correct. Sanding the top part of the reflector allows the bezel to fully seat past the o-ring. Sanding the bottom would do nothing if not make it worse.



Good point!
He didn't catch this and neither did I.
He is VERY willing to help us and so is Alice.
There is just a misunderstanding what we want them to do.

Alice sent us new bezels to fix the O-ring gap.
The engineer doesn't know that they sent us the bezels
and that is why he wants to sand the bezels.
I will contact him again and explain we would like for
the reflector to be corrected which would solve all problems
and also put the LED higher in the reflector where it should be
that will make the beam even nicer I think.

Again I will post an update hopefully tonight when we talk again.

Jon, Alice, the engineer and I are all trying to resolve the issue.

Post your feedback, comments on this issue on this post.
This will help us all. Huntlight is reading this and they will see
what you want and I will inform the engineer with what you post.


Tom


----------



## TJZ (Mar 1, 2007)

I just got done talking to the engineer again, good news.
I explained again that we wanted the reflector gap problem
corrected, not just the O-ring gap fixed with a new thinner bezel.

Sounds like there going to modify a reflector for us
or make a new one. Either way is good.

I will keep you posted when I find out more.

Here is his what he said.
"We will solve this problem by send a new reflector free, pls check with Alice".


Tom


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 2, 2007)

Tom - This is great news. Again, thanks for your efforts with this!


----------



## TJZ (Apr 8, 2007)

JonSidneyB said:


> Tom got some to test and he said his didn't need the bezel ring. I am wondering if the first two runs of lights were a little different or if it is a variance from light to light in the first two runs. I did notice on the first two runs each lights seemed to have a little bit different beam. The last two runs of lights they all seem to be identical.
> 
> I don't know if you will need the bezel ring or not since the one I borrowed and tried needs the longer ring and Toms didn't. In any case you will get the longer ring even though you might not need it.




Hi Everyone, 

The OP Reflectors Jon sent me work good on my light.
No gap with the Driver Circuit/LED and no O-ring gap
either with my light and the reflectors.
You may or may not need the new bezel ring also.
Mine didn't need it, the one Jon tried did.

I will post some pictures most likely Monday due 
to the weekend and Easter.

Thanks Jon and Huntlight for all you help with this matter. 
Glad I could help out also.


Tom


----------



## TJZ (Apr 8, 2007)

I had some time so I did this review instead of waiting
until Monday.

Here are the new OP Reflectors from Huntlight for our 
older style Cree lights. The gaps are gone and the beam
is better.


Driver Circuit/LED with OP Reflector and O-ring inside
Photo # 1






Driver Circuit/LED with OP Reflector and O-ring inside
Photo # 2







Driver Circuit/LED with OP Reflector and O-ring inside
Photo # 3







No O-ring Gap







No O-ring Gap








Beamshot at 1 meter (39.37 inches) 







There is some variance from light to light. 
You may or may not need the new bezel rings.
Mine didn't need the new bezel, the one Jon tried did.
Also the beam may be slightly different from light to light.
Jon's and mine have a good beam as you can see.


Tom


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks, Tom.

Looking forward to trying it out soon.


----------



## TJZ (Apr 10, 2007)

Your welcome AFAustin, glad to help out. 
Jon should be getting the new bezels soon and
ship out them with the new OP reflectors to everyone.


Tom


----------



## TJZ (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I just got done talking to Jon on the phone.
Jon has asked me to tell you he lost power and then his power supply
on his computer burned out. 
That's why you have not heard from him.
He is working on this now.

Also the new bezels are in and he will be shipping them out with
the new OP reflectors for our old style Huntlight Cree flashlights
mid week or so as he has to get back online and get caught it again.

- Tom


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 15, 2007)

It will be nice to have the correct setup finally... I've had my since Xmas!


----------



## chevrofreak (Apr 15, 2007)

Jon sent me a couple of the new reflectors and they work great. The beam with my old light is as good as, if not better than the newer version XR-E light with the larger diameter circuit module. I think these new reflectors will be going into the new production lights as well. The hotspot seems more defined and maybe a bit more intense with the new reflectors. Definately seems to be a change for the better. Way to go Huntlight!

The O-ring is also fully covered, even while using the standard thickness retaining ring. The new thin retaining rings may not be necessary, but they won't hurt.


----------



## TJZ (Apr 15, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> Jon sent me a couple of the new reflectors and they work great. The beam with my old light is as good as, if not better than the newer version XR-E light with the larger diameter circuit module. I think these new reflectors will be going into the new production lights as well. The hotspot seems more defined and maybe a bit more intense with the new reflectors. Definately seems to be a change for the better. Way to go Huntlight!
> 
> The O-ring is also fully covered, even while using the standard thickness retaining ring. The new thin retaining rings may not be necessary, but they won't hurt.


 
That is good news chevrofreak. 
You, Jon, and I don't need the new bezels and
have a nice fit and beam. 
No gaps with the O-ring or driver circuit/led.

Jon will send out the new bezels just in case it may be needed
but sounds like they won’t be.
Huntlight did well on this issue. It was worth the wait.




Tom


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 15, 2007)

Will there be new reflectors along with the new Bezels?

The first replacement textured reflector is better than stock, but still doesn't throw an even pattern like I had hoped.


----------



## chevrofreak (Apr 15, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Will there be new reflectors along with the new Bezels?
> 
> The first replacement textured reflector is better than stock, but still doesn't throw an even pattern like I had hoped.



I believe Jon was waiting for the bezel rings before mailing out the new reflectors. He wanted to get our opinions of the new reflectors before he mailed them out, so we got ours without bezel rings.


----------



## TJZ (Apr 15, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> I believe Jon was waiting for the bezel rings before mailing out the new reflectors. He wanted to get our opinions of the new reflectors before he mailed them out, so we got ours without bezel rings.


 


EngrPaul said:


> Will there be new reflectors along with the new Bezels?
> 
> The first replacement textured reflector is better than stock, but still doesn't throw an even pattern like I had hoped.


 
chevrofreak is correct EngrPaul.

I talked to Jon on the phone a couple of hours ago.
He will be sending out the new OP reflectors and the new bezels together
this week.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the answers. The right answers of course


----------



## rookie (Apr 15, 2007)

Will these new OP reflectors and bezel rings be on sale? Received my Huntlight here from another member of CPF.


----------



## TJZ (Apr 16, 2007)

rookie said:


> Will these new OP reflectors and bezel rings be on sale? Received my Huntlight here from another member of CPF.


 
rookie, try his web site later this week.
I will ask Jon next time I talk to him on the phone and post an answer.
Jon won't be able to get on the internet for a couple more days...
I believe he will put the reflectors and bezels back up on his web site
once he sends out what he has to us first and the rest
will be up for grabs. 
He told me he can get more also from Huntlight.

http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com/cgi-bin/ccp51//cp-app.cgi?usr=51I4512212&rnd=2793827&rrc=N&affl=&cip=70.239.12.66&act=&aff=&pg=prod&ref=huntlighttexturedcreeft01&cat=huntlight&catstr=HOME:huntlight


Tom


----------



## rookie (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanx Tom for the quick response. Will be checking Jon's site for availability. :thanks:


----------



## CanDo (Apr 19, 2007)

TJZ said:


> New Textured Reflector



How do these pictures compare to what you see with semi-adjusted eyes?
Thanks


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry about being missing. My old computer is now dead. I did put a new powersupply in it but it is not happy.

I had forgotten my late father had a couple of computers so I got them and am now back.

I sent out about 100 reflectors today. I will get them back on the site friday after I am sure of how many I have now.


----------



## rookie (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad to have you back, Jon. Wow, you must have felt like stuck in the stone age w/o the computer these days.

Will be checking for the new reflector on your site.

Thanx!


----------



## TJZ (Apr 20, 2007)

CanDo said:


> How do these pictures compare to what you see with semi-adjusted eyes?
> Thanks


Hi CanDo, 
Looking at them outside with my eyes they look close to these pictures.
Besides the hotspots, the complete overall beams looked similar except 
the smooth reflector is a bit brighter in the hotspot just like the pictures 
due to the OP reflector will loose a little light in the texturing
in the reflector.


Smooth Reflector




OP Reflector






Tom


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, Jon, for sending out the new reflectors. And thanks for all your work in making HL aware of the problem and getting it fixed.

Likewise, thanks to you, Tom, for all your efforts on this, and for helping to keep us posted along the way.


----------



## TJZ (Apr 20, 2007)

JonSidneyB said:


> Sorry about being missing. My old computer is now dead. I did put a new powersupply in it but it is not happy.
> 
> I had forgotten my late father had a couple of computers so I got them and am now back.
> 
> I sent out about 100 reflectors today. I will get them back on the site friday after I am sure of how many I have now.



Hi Jon and welcome back!


Tom


----------



## TJZ (Apr 20, 2007)

AFAustin said:


> Thanks, Jon, for sending out the new reflectors. And thanks for all your work in making HL aware of the problem and getting it fixed.
> 
> Likewise, thanks to you, Tom, for all your efforts on this, and for helping to keep us posted along the way.



Your welcome AFAustin, glad to help everyone out. :thumbsup:

It was a big project and took a long time but we all should
have a nice beam and flashlight now so it was worth all the work
and time of Jon, Alice, Keven, and I.
Again, thanks Jon, Keven, and Alice for all you help with this!


Tom

:thanks::goodjob:


----------



## rookie (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Tom,

Thanx again for all your help. I just noticed that the reflectors are now available on Jon's site.

Thanx!

EDIT: Jon, just placed order for a texture reflector for an older version of the Huntlight. I like this light so much, that I just added a Black Huntlight w/ it. Hope it comes w/ both reflectors and is the newer version.

Thanx!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello rookie,

I got it shipped out earlier today. They quit sending them to me with the smooth reflector but instead have included a rather nice holster.

I think they assumed everyone would want textured reflectors. I will ask Alice about this. 

I am current on orders but I need to catch up on emails now. I think I will spend the rest of the day putting stuff on ebay and answering emails.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 21, 2007)

I have the remaining stock of Smooth reflectors coming to me. There will be 100 of them. The last few lights sold did not have the smooth reflector. I will get smooth reflectors out to all that did not get them. 

Any sales between now and when the smooth reflectors arrive will also get one sent to them.

That will be only about 7 smooth reflectors to send out so the next 90 some odd lights will have both reflectors then it will be textured reflectors only from then on.


----------



## rookie (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanx Jon! :thumbsup:


----------



## TJZ (Apr 21, 2007)

rookie said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Thanx again for all your help. I just noticed that the reflectors are now available on Jon's site.
> 
> ...



Hi rookie your welcome, glad to help you out.
I like the black Huntlight the best, also have the green color one.
My black HA2 light is the older version light 
and my green color HA3 light is the newest version light.
You will get both the smooth and textured reflectors along with 
spare O-rings when you buy a new Huntlight from Jon. 

Enjoy your lights, I really like them!

Tom



Edit: I just read Jon's two posts. I didn't know Huntlight is going to only
have the textured reflectors from now on. Must be because the beam
is great with the textured reflectors and the smooth reflectors have the dark ring 
and Huntlight figured we would just want the textured reflectors.
And yes, the holster is very nice!


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 25, 2007)

Been out of town for a few days, and when I got back today the OP reflector was here. It works well, and I likewise didn't need the new bezel ring, although I appreciate Jon sending it just in case.

The new textured reflector smooths out the beam very nicely, while maintaining the large hotspot, which now blends smoothly into the spill. This is a big improvement, and addresses what was the only major weakness in this fine light. With the improved reflector, the FT01 is a very strong all around light.

Thank you, Jon, for this nice addition. :thumbsup:


----------



## rookie (Apr 25, 2007)

Received the textured Reflector and the new Black Huntlight. Wow, the new Black version has an awesome beam and the ring is not noticeable at all. Also, the beam is a lot whiter than the old version. :thumbsup:

Also, when I tried the textured reflector on the old Cree, it did screw all the way down and the gap is no longer there. However, I couldn't get the reflector to focus/center on the Cree to get rid of the ring. I tried adjusting/twisting the reflector to try to center the Cree, but could not get a clean beam. I took off the clear plastic on the reflector to see if I could get better centering, but it didn't help at all. I just wound up using the old textured reflector, as it produced a better beam. It has a smaller hotspot, and then a corona of dimmer light, and finally the spill. It looks exactly like the beam pictured by EngrPaul. Overall, it is still a bright and great light. :shrug: Oh well, at least I tried.

Thanx again Tom and Jon for all your extra efforts in helping make a great light even better. :thanks:


----------



## TJZ (Apr 27, 2007)

rookie said:


> Received the textured Reflector and the new Black Huntlight. Wow, the new Black version has an awesome beam and the ring is not noticeable at all. Also, the beam is a lot whiter than the old version. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, when I tried the textured reflector on the old Cree, it did screw all the way down and the gap is no longer there. However, I couldn't get the reflector to focus/center on the Cree to get rid of the ring. I tried adjusting/twisting the reflector to try to center the Cree, but could not get a clean beam. I took off the clear plastic on the reflector to see if I could get better centering, but it didn't help at all. I just wound up using the old textured reflector, as it produced a better beam. It has a smaller hotspot, and then a corona of dimmer light, and finally the spill. It looks exactly like the beam pictured by EngrPaul. Overall, it is still a bright and great light. :shrug: Oh well, at least I tried.
> 
> Thanx again Tom and Jon for all your extra efforts in helping make a great light even better. :thanks:



Your welcome rookie.
I also noticed my new Huntlight model is a good bit whiter. 
Huntlight must have a different bin of the Cree Led's. 
Also the beam is ultra smooth.

As far as you old style light I'm not sure what to tell you.
I would have sugessted you take out the clear plastic washer either
on the LED driver circuit or the reflector. You don't need both and the 
LED will sit further up in the reflector without it. Also the new version
doesn't have both plastic washers, just one.
If you don't have the reflector gap then the LED should be
down enough in the reflector and give you a good beam.


Tom


----------



## daveman (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anybody know if Huntlight is planning a 1-amp-max-output version of the FT-01? I ask because other manufacturers are planning something similar with P4 binned XR-Es and are claiming over 200 lumens at the emitter. I would be absolutely thrilled if FT-01 can get close to that with it's current beam profile.

I realize this may not be the most suitable thread to ask my question, but I don't want to start another thread just for one question.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 27, 2007)

Rookie,

I will send you another reflector and see if that works better. If that does not work we will take more drastic measures. We will get your light up to snuff no matter what it takes to do it.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 27, 2007)

Daveman,

I will ask them. I am kind of concerned at those output levels. I wonder how well the LED will hold up. I tought the Crees were more sensitive to overdriving than Luxeons.


----------



## TJZ (Apr 27, 2007)

.


----------



## daveman (Apr 27, 2007)

JonSidneyB said:


> Daveman,
> 
> I will ask them. I am kind of concerned at those output levels. I wonder how well the LED will hold up. I tought the Crees were more sensitive to overdriving than Luxeons.


Thanks Jon. Proper heatsinking was my first concern when I first read "1 amp" as well. All of the 1 amp XR-E lights I'm aware of are either Magmods (plenty of surface for heatsink) or lights slightly longer or with a significantly larger head than the FT-01, so they do sacrifice some size advantage in pocketability. Maybe a bronze body would conduct and dissipate heat better than aluminum???


----------

